# spawn-fcgi not starting



## pnp2000 (Sep 6, 2014)

*H*i,  I'm having trouble with spawn-fcgi  I run:

```
*/ec/rc.d/spawn-fcgi start
```
and get

```
spawn-fcgi: child exited with:13
```

Socket and PID file created,  what is wrong? 


```
#!/bin/sh

# $FreeBSD: head/www/spawn-fcgi/files/spawn-fcgi.in 340872 2014-01-24 00:14:07Z mat $
#
# PROVIDE: spawn_fcgi
# REQUIRE: DAEMON
# BEFORE:  LOGIN
# KEYWORD: shutdown
#
# Optional settings:
#
# spawn_fcgi_app_args
# spawn_fcgi_chroot_dir
# spawn_fcgi_bindsocket
# spawn_fcgi_web_server_addrs
# spawn_fcgi_allowed_env

. /etc/rc.subr

name="spawn_fcgi"
rcvar=spawn_fcgi_enable

load_rc_config $name

#: ${spawn_fcgi_app_args=""}
: ${spawn_fcgi_enable="YES"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_app="/usr/local/www/nginx/"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_pidfile="/var/run/spawn-fcgi.pid"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_username="nobody"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_groupname="nobody"}
#: ${spawn_fcgi_bindaddr="127.0.0.1"}
#: ${spawn_fcgi_bindport="7000"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket="/tmp/fcgi.sock"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket_mode="0777"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_children="5"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_max_requests="1000"}
: ${spawn_fcgi_path_env="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin"}

if [ -z "${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket}" ]; then
    _spawn_fcgi_bind="-a ${spawn_fcgi_bindaddr} -p ${spawn_fcgi_bindport}"
else
    if [ -n "${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket_mode}" ]; then
        _spawn_fcgi_bind="-s ${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket} -M ${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket_mode}"
    else
        _spawn_fcgi_bind="-s ${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket}"
    fi
fi

if [ -n "${spawn_fcgi_chroot_dir}" ]; then
    _spawn_fcgi_chroot="-c ${spawn_fcgi_chroot_dir}"
else
    _spawn_fcgi_chroot=""
fi

command="/usr/local/bin/spawn-fcgi"
command_args="-u ${spawn_fcgi_username} -g ${spawn_fcgi_groupname} ${_spawn_fcgi_bind} ${_spawn_fcgi_chroot} -P ${spawn_fcgi_pidfile} -- ${spawn_fcgi_app} ${spawn_fcgi_app_args}"
pidfile=${spawn_fcgi_pidfile}
procname=${spawn_fcgi_app}

_allowed_env="PATH USER PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS"
_allowed_env="${_allowed_env} ${spawn_fcgi_allowed_env}"

start_precmd="${name}_start_precmd"
stop_postcmd="${name}_stop_postcmd"

spawn_fcgi_start_precmd()
{
    export PATH=${spawn_fcgi_path_env}
    export USER=${spawn_fcgi_username}
    export PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN=${spawn_fcgi_children}
    export PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS=${spawn_fcgi_max_requests}
    export FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS=${spawn_fcgi_web_server_addrs}
    E=
    for i in ${_allowed_env}; do
        eval _val="\$$i"
        if [ "${_val}_x" != "_x" ]; then
            eval _add="$i=$_val"
            E="${E} ${_add}"
        fi
    done
    command="env - ${E} ${command}"
}

spawn_fcgi_stop_postcmd()
{
    rm -f ${pidfile}

    if [ -n "${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket}" -a -S "${spawn_fcgi_chroot_dir}${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket}" ]; then
        rm -f ${spawn_fcgi_chroot_dir}${spawn_fcgi_bindsocket}
    fi
}

run_rc_command "$1"
```

this need for с/с++ develop, not for PHP


----------

